# Paint time..Some Pre game pics.



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

Ahh I figured I'd give my S a respray. I got a loaner car for a week,and started deconstruction.
Stay tuned. Maybe I'll wake this place up around here.
Couple quick before shots..
































And let the games begin..
















































Alot of props to my boss for helping me with the teardown. Due to our workload,I asked him for a helping hand to jumpstart the project. The rest will be done by yours truly.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

Nice what color are you doing? I hope you have shaving in mind


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Nice what color are you doing? I hope you have shaving in mind









Na no shaving sadly.. I dig it as is, this is one car I don't want to change to much.
Goin blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

So i'm assuming u work at a body shop since u mensioned your boss. What does a respray for a beetle cost there if you dont mind me asking? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_So i'm assuming u work at a body shop since u mensioned your boss. What does a respray for a beetle cost there if you dont mind me asking? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

id like to know as well b/c my S is looking a little sand blasted









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for living at the beach


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (Eurobeetle)*

good stuff joe , ill hit ya up soon , i got a lead on yet another project.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (-DOOMED-)*

I cant wait too see what it looks like afterwards








I want to repaint my bug too but I want something wild and I was thinking either pastel pink or hot pink, lol


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_So i'm assuming u work at a body shop since u mensioned your boss. What does a respray for a beetle cost there if you dont mind me asking? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep I work in the business as a painter. I am lucky my boss is pretty cool to help me out.
I got to help him on his project now LOL 
We'd prob charge ballpark 3-6 grand. It all depends you know...You figure, is the car in bad shape from the start? Any body work needed? Custom stuff getting done? Color change? Jams? Materials? Is the car a PITA to R&I which a Beetle is IMHO. There is alot of variables.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_good stuff joe , ill hit ya up soon , i got a lead on yet another project.

Sounds good man! Let me know what's brewing.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

Oh BTW... did the little bit of body work tonight. More sanding and primer tomorrow if I feel like it. If not,I'll continue on Sat/ Sun. I am hoping to paint the car Sun night.I'll finish the rest of the parts Mon/Tues.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

wow. havent seen a snorkel still in place, in quite a while.








good luck with the spray!

_Quote, originally posted by *PzwoTDI* »_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (OLD GHOST)*

its a shame you arent going all out with some custom stuff especially since your doing it yourself


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_its a shame you arent going all out with some custom stuff especially since your doing it yourself

To be honest.. I'd love to do it, but time is a factor. I work usually a average of 12 hours a day.
Trying to cram my car in is a PITA. After working all day I am beat tired, I mean I am pretty burned out as is. I don't even feel like doing my own car LOL. 
It will be simple.. but the color will be semi custom. That's what I am going for.


_Modified by PzwoTDI at 2:31 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

BTW.... Here's some pics from todays work.
















































Yours truly priming



























































_Modified by PzwoTDI at 2:21 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

Luckily 2 of my buddies stopped by and brought







Thanks again guys


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

So you shaved the front emlem so far. thats one mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Are you taking the doors and hood off?


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (FastAndFurious)*

Na keeping the front emblem.. I found a dent in my hood.
I was toying with taking the hood off. I am doing a exterior spray,no jambs or anything. Doors are staying on. I know it's kinda ghetto, but they are black so it will fly for now,and if it really bothers me,I'll redo the door jams and stuff one day.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

thats really ghetto http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (FastAndFurious)*

joey!! you look so sexi with that paint gun









cant wait to see it. are you painting it this sunday??


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (Jetta2NR)*

what shade-o-blue you going with?
looking good so far.
.
i say extend the hood down to the ground, fill all the fender openings with sheet metal, and create the first ever ratt new beetle!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (b-double-e)*

Stop being a weiner and shave the emblem.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_thats really ghetto http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hey that's cool,and your own opinion. I know what I am doing..and in my mind I know it'll work out.
This car ain't no 100% show car like yours, no disrespect by that but your car is pretty perfect IMHO. I just want a fun car, this car is going to get ruined from daily driving. The day I can officially take it off the road and do it perfect styles it'll get done 100%. Till then I'll be damn happy.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_joey!! you look so sexi with that paint gun









cant wait to see it. are you painting it this sunday?? 
 
Prob not... I am damn tired,I wanna rest up bro. It's been a long few weeks.
I'll be working on it tomorrow though if I feel like it.



_Modified by PzwoTDI at 3:18 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Stop being a weiner and shave the emblem.

















That looks cool and all.. But I hate how the hood looks like a rounded blob. I mean I dig the shaved stuff. But I am a emblem man I guess.

_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_what shade-o-blue you going with?
looking good so far.
.
i say extend the hood down to the ground, fill all the fender openings with sheet metal, and create the first ever ratt new beetle!

Thanks...Blue.. that's all I am saying







LOL that would be funny.


_Modified by PzwoTDI at 3:22 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

I was just giving you a hard time. This car is going to look sick, shaved or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I was just giving you a hard time. This car is going to look sick, shaved or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Na man, I figured LOL!!! Thanks man, your Bug is going to be really sick as well!


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (PzwoTDI)*

That wicked cool Joe!
Best of luck! (Not that you'll need it!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (Dan J Reed)*

Late to the party pics ,older shots


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. (-DOOMED-)*

do yourself a favor and paint the radiator support cover while your at it.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Paint time..Some Pre game pics. ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

HOT
seeing all these turbo Ss is really making me want one
if you dont mind me asking, what size are the wheels?


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_HOT
seeing all these turbo Ss is really making me want one
if you dont mind me asking, what size are the wheels?

18x8.5 in the front and 18x10 in the rear


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

Oh BTW... 
I painted it. Came out decent for a very rushed job


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

Couple more from today.. Hate on











































_Modified by PzwoTDI at 5:50 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

few more to hate on


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

hotness bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I digs it a lot!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (cplus1)*

Sick colour! Very unique. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


Dude, that really looks neat!
Sweet Job.! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Dan J Reed)*

dang. hawtness!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that looks really good! 
now get her all put back together


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

That turned out a nice shade of Blu


----------



## apb1213 (Feb 1, 2005)

lookin good bro!!!


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (apb1213)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

nice color, was the inside of the doors painted as well or left black?


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_nice color, was the inside of the doors painted as well or left black? 

ghetto black sir


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ooks great nice work


----------



## gilligan69 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ajz9415)*

Nice work Brother can't wait to see here shining like the diamond she is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

